# Bathroom Vanity



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, so I had a lady ask me about building her a vanity; the style of our cupboards that I had just built.
Anyways I posted a photo of what I drafted up last night for the design of the vanity, let me know what you think! 

oh. and it will have a sink! haha no worries :yes:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's a closer up pic of the draft..


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Might be a bit close to the water closet. Design works.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I think the code is 30" of clear wall space....with WC(water closet)in the cntr.But as always,should check.BW


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Might be a bit close to the water closet. Design works.


Agree.

What is the real life spacing of the comode and the vanity?

G


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Might be a bit close to the water closet. Design works.


My thoughts also. Another thought...I might make a continuous toe kick instead of having the sides to the floor.












 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it looks neat. I agree with the above statements about the clearance. IF those tiles are 12" then you have one foot of clearance. Not much. Hard to get at the TP. I like the continuous toe-kick idea too. Is the top drawer different than the other two for a reason? I'd think about the way the door opens too. In, out, left hinge, right hinge? I didn't expect the mock up to have that info, but something to consider. I like the design though, and your cabinets looked great, so this should too. Do you get your homework done? You've been busier than some contractors these days.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

ACP said:


> Do you get your homework done? You've been busier than some contractors these days.


First of all to answer the question as to for how far the space between the vanity and WC is... The draft isn't correct I guess, for where the toilet is placed... that was just for kicks to throw the toilet near where it will be. There will be more space in the real deal. I'm also thinking of insetting the toilet paper roller in in the cabinet so that it's not so close.

Oh and with homework.. I'm homeschooled so that does give me more time then others. But I have been doing my school  I'm taking accounting, a shop math, soo memorizing formulas and such, as well as writing and memorizing the book of John in the Bible.. and other random courses..

Thanks for the input everyone! :yes:


----------



## jacobsk (Jan 19, 2010)

hands made for wood said:


> First of all to answer the question as to for how far the space between the vanity and WC is... The draft isn't correct I guess, for where the toilet is placed... that was just for kicks to throw the toilet near where it will be. There will be more space in the real deal. I'm also thinking of insetting the toilet paper roller in in the cabinet so that it's not so close.
> 
> Oh and with homework.. I'm homeschooled so that does give me more time then others. But I have been doing my school  I'm taking accounting, a shop math, soo memorizing formulas and such, as well as writing and memorizing the book of John in the Bible.. and other random courses..
> 
> Thanks for the input everyone! :yes:


Bravo! 

Keep up the good work, it's nice to see someone of your age working hard, and take an appreciation for the skill that you have. It will serve you well no matter what you do in life, and better yet, your mentality will take you even farther :thumbsup:

oh, I almost forgot: the vanity looks fantastic! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

jacobsk said:


> Bravo!
> 
> Keep up the good work, it's nice to see someone of your age working hard, and take an appreciation for the skill that you have. It will serve you well no matter what you do in life, and better yet, your mentality will take you even farther :thumbsup:
> 
> oh, I almost forgot: the vanity looks fantastic! I can't wait to see it finished!


Thank you so much!  I appreciate it! If you only knew :yes:

Also I added, and changed some things here and there on the draft.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking good Levi. 
I wondered about the one different drawer too. Sometimes when we design we try to be too original and it's not always viewed the same by others. They just think it's odd. Just saying....
What do you use for a drafting program?


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

DST said:


> Looking good Levi.
> I wondered about the one different drawer too. Sometimes when we design we try to be too original and it's not always viewed the same by others. They just think it's odd. Just saying....
> What do you use for a drafting program?


With the top drawer... I am not able to make it into a paneled drawer front because it's just too small. and on top of that say there was an inch space for the panel.. if I had wainscoting it would look even more busy.. That's just my take. But I'll talk with the customer and ask her what her thoughts are


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Good points Levi


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh and I forgot to reply with what program I use.. At the moment I'm using google sketchup. I'm hoping to this fall, purchase the pro version


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It looks good Levi. The thing that jumped out at me is the plain panel. I didn't see this discussed but maybe I missed it. I also realize you said you didn't add every last detail to the sketch. But my idea with the face panel to the left of the door would be to design it to match the actual door as much as possible and inset the tissue roll mechanism all the way and maybe have a door for it. I say that because your design is going for the "clean, finished" look as opposed to say rustic or western etc. I wouldn't design it as a "faux door" where you have a knob and all, just match the scheme of the door. 






cabinetman said:


> ...I might make a continuous toe kick instead of having the sides to the floor.



Mike, I wrestled with this when I built the bathroom vanity in our guest room. We went for a more rough or masculine or rustic look however you want to say it, but I opted for stopping the kick at the end panel, which goes all the way down. Levi, since yours isn't rustic I don't know if the pic of ours helps, but here's one taken during construction.











I'm bringing this up because I don't know if C'man is suggesting the wrap-around kick for aesthetics only or if he is concerned about functionality. If it's because of function, we lived in the guest room for a couple years ourselves and from our experience the functionality was never an issue at all. As to the form, if that's a concern you have to make that call or your customer. I would show it both ways to them so it's on them not you. 









.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey TT, soo I had a little trouble understanding just what it was you were talking about, with having the end panel match the door. Are you saying the beside the toilet? 
As for the toe kick.. I guess my issue with not having the end panels run to the floor, is because the Style. I know if I had it jut in for the toe kick it would throw off the look of the panel... here I'll try to draft it in quick.
The second draft is an option I could do with having the styles and rails run around the toe kick.... I would have to figure out how I router everything out there..
anyways! let me know what your thoughts are, and thanks so much for your opinions!


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

What if you take the horizontal piece all the way across above the toe kick closest to the door in the second pic?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I suggested a continuous toe kick for a couple of reasons, I just think it looks better. A full end panel to the floor gives a blocky full bulky look IMO. Of course I make what the client wants, and the options are always offered...along with my input.

There are other reasons that deal with functionality. The full panel can be kicked. In bathrooms and in kitchens, if the design permits I make loose toe kicks from exterior grade/marine grade plywood. It's faced with whatever fascia incorporated in the design. Bathrooms and kitchens can be a source of water on the floor. End panels that go to the floor are usually an integral panel to the cabinet. They could be the end, or an add on panel. If they go to the floor they are subjected to water/moisture at the bottom edge. Could be just from mopping. 

My suggestion for the continuous toe kick would also include the full panel next to the toilet. and the other end with the beaded look. The beading could just end at the bottom edge of the rail of the FF, or the panel could be a frame and panel and the bottom rail would finish in line with the bottom rail of the face frame. 












 







.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

hands made for wood said:


> Hey TT, soo I had a little trouble understanding just what it was you were talking about, with having the end panel match the door. . .


Not the end panel the face panel next to the door. My drawings were quick but wouldn't have been any better if I had taken my time . . . 














C'man makes good points but I still like the look of the end panel with no toe kick. They collect dirt and grime anyway. If anything I think *my* vanity would have looked better with a wrap-around toe kick after looking at it. But your design to my eye is lent to the full panel on the end - just looks cleaner to me. I tried to ballpark what I think DST was suggesting. 


Edit: I don't know if I got rid of the dead Attachment link finally or not. If you see it isn't supposed to be functional. 


.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks everyone again for the input! The customer got back to me tonight and was completely pleased with everything and had just wondered about a matching panel next to the toilet, that I had considered from the start. Funny, she even said she wants a mirror like the one in the draft as well as the sink and paint color! hahaha So anyways I threw the idea out to her about a continuous toe kick. In my opinion though, I do like not having the continuous toe kick.

But I'm off to bed! Thanks again everyone :yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think I see what the source of the confusion was. I was referring to the face panel "next to the door" and you thought I was referring to the bathroom door. I was referring to the vanity door. 

So you are going to put a thread in the project showcase once complete I hope. Good luck on the job. 






.


----------

